# my 2008 grim reaper how to



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

I forgot to include sealing in the how to , but I will add it on later. Enjoy:devil:
http://octoberdragon.blogspot.com/2009/10/grim-how-to.html


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

need to clean up the onscreen info, lots of un-needed computer speak.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks good thanks!


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

looks good


----------

